# Rolf not responding to emails!



## 734jeant (May 5, 2012)

I'm wondering if anyone has some current info about Rolf's status. I contacted him, initially, about a month ago to book pick-up service at the airport. He responded right away. 

However, I have emailed him 3 times over the past week to confirm and I've gotten NO response! I'm starting to panic a little. :yikes:

Anyone?

Thanks.


----------



## johnofcross (Jun 12, 2012)

I believe he's currently on vacation in Spain with his family. If you had confirmed months before, you'll be OK. Peter is just as reliable IMO.


----------



## sactoken (Apr 4, 2004)

Peter picked us up on 9/6. I asked him about Rolf because Rolf had initially emailed me that he would be on vacation in Spain past our pick-up date, but later I saw someone post that Rolf was picking them up a little before 9/6. Peter said that Rolf was ill, I was unclear whether he had gone to Spain at all. Peter did a good job for us, pointing out sights along the way and providing a lot of sightseeing suggestions, and took us to ADAC on the way to the hotel to get maps, vignettes, and vests.


----------



## 734jeant (May 5, 2012)

*Peter*

Who's Peter and how do I get in touch with him?


----------



## sactoken (Apr 4, 2004)

Ah, Catch 22. Peter is arranged through Rolf. However, Rolf gave me Peter's phone number in case I needed to contact him directly. I don't want to post it without his permission, but if you want to PM me, I don't think he'd mind me giving it to you, seeing as Rolf is not responding.


----------



## Bikie (May 2, 2004)

Take the Lufthansa Airport bus to the Hauptbahnhof then a taxi to your hotel and put 20 extra euros in your pocket. You don't need Rolf to hold your hand or armed parking protection. Munich is the safest city in Germany if not the safest city in Europe not a Mexican border town.


----------



## Teleskier (Jun 30, 2012)

Bikie said:


> Take the Lufthansa Airport bus to the Hauptbahnhof then a taxi to your hotel and put 20 extra euros in your pocket. You don't need Rolf to hold your hand or armed parking protection. Munich is the safest city in Germany if not the safest city in Europe not a Mexican border town.


+1 (BTW - nice rims!)


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

Rolf does literally take 4-5 vacations a year. Unless you have a lot of stuff, try public transportation.


----------



## slyfox51 (Jun 14, 2012)

*Rolf and Peter no show*

Confirmed with Rolf a month ago, he nor Peter were there today when i arrived. I looked for an hour but no show. So don't waste your time with him. Just pay 10 euro for a train into the city.


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

bikie said:


> take the lufthansa airport bus to the hauptbahnhof then a taxi to your hotel and put 20 extra euros in your pocket. You don't need rolf to hold your hand or armed parking protection. Munich is the safest city in germany if not the safest city in europe not a mexican border town.


+1


----------



## pawarrant (Jun 15, 2006)

Peter picked us up on September 10. He was great. Not only did he drive us to our hotel pointing out the sights, but he stopped at the German Auto Club so we could buy our vignettes and stopped at the train station so we could exchange our dollars for euros. Yes, we could have taken public transportation, but we had 4 bags of luggage. Peter was well worth it.


----------



## 734jeant (May 5, 2012)

*Rolf a no-show*

Thanks to everyone for your replies.

Rolf was a no-show on September 17th, so I did as others suggesed and took the S Bahn for 10 Euros. Very clean and easy to use.

I used it the next day to go to the BMW Welt. 

jeant


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

Hope he's ok.


----------



## CE750Jockey (Nov 8, 2011)

734jeant said:


> Thanks to everyone for your replies.
> 
> Rolf was a no-show on September 17th, so I did as others suggesed and took the S Bahn for 10 Euros. Very clean and easy to use.
> 
> ...


No-shows and no email replies. This is concerning. I've got him in mid-October. Has anyone used him lately?


----------



## ciboM5 (May 10, 2012)

I worked over email with Rolf to schedule before he went on vacation. Peter picked us up, on-time, on 9/7. He had a long list of folks that he was picking up - written on paper he had in his pocket - so he could not take us to the Welt on the delivery morning (was not planning on that anyway). 

I too hope that everything is OK. Peter was great, including the run up to 120MPH in his diesel 3r wagon. Should have seen the look on my wife's face...welcome to the autobahn!


----------



## slyfox51 (Jun 14, 2012)

CE750Jockey said:


> No-shows and no email replies. This is concerning. I've got him in mid-October. Has anyone used him lately?


Rolf was supposed to pickup me up yesterday, so make sure you have a backup plan to get to your hotel. The train ride is 35 minutes to Marienplatz but was easy and clean.


----------



## jimmyjj (Jul 15, 2007)

*Rolf no show*

I arrived on Friday am. Had a pickup scheduled with Rolf. He was a no show. I called his contact number and a woman answered. She said he was at the clinic in Broken English.
My best interpretation was he is I'll. Hoped on a taxi. 60 euros to Westin Grand Munich.
Not too bad. I hope Rolf is ok, I'm sure he is a nice man.


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

Lufthansa Airport Bus, S-bahn or taxi are all great ways to get to central München or the Welt. Who wants to start off their ED fretting over finding and locating Rolf/Peter/Elmo, or worse yet, wasting an hour for a no-show?

I must have done this >50 times from the München (and Frankfurt) airports: try out public transportation and relax :thumbup:


----------



## C-Los (Dec 12, 2008)

Picking up now and Rolf was a no show this last Friday, 21. I hope he is ok. We confirmed last week. Lufthansa bus transport works great to the main train station.


----------



## permesso (Mar 25, 2006)

I guess that I won't count on Rolf showing up for my pickup this Friday. I will miss seeing him again if so. I hope he is well again soon.


----------

